# need help with my workout!



## ironj13 (Feb 9, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice with my workout? I am a bit confused about rep range as Im looking to buildmuscle and lose bodyfat. Also i dont no if hitting each muscle once is enough?

Monday: Chest/biceps
Bench press 3x6-8
incline bench 3x6-8
cable flys 3x8-10
standing curl 3x8-10
preacher curl 3x8-10
concentration curls 3x10

Tuesday: Cardio

Wednesday: Shoulders/Tris
Seated shoulder press 3x6-8
arnold press 3x10
lateral cable raises 3x10
front cable raises 3x10
skull crushers 3x8-10
close grip bench 3x8-10
cable pulldowns 3x8-10

Thursday: Back/cardio
deadlifts 3x6-8
bentover rows 3x8-10
latpull downs 3x8-10
pull ups 3xmax

friday: rest

saturday: cardio

sunday: Legs
squats 3x6-8
front squats 3x10
hamstring curls 3x10
leg extensions 3x10-12
calf raises 3x10-12

abs eod.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 9, 2005)

ironj13 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice with my workout? I am a bit confused about rep range as Im looking to buildmuscle and lose bodyfat. Also i dont no if hitting each muscle once is enough?
> 
> Monday: Chest/biceps
> Bench press 3x6-8
> ...


This is difficult, what are your stats.  If your body fat is high I would stick to high reps low.  If you are trying to build muscle you must eat  like crazy, so losing some of that body fat will be tuff.


----------



## ironj13 (Feb 9, 2005)

Im 5ft 8ins, 13stone which is roughly 185lbs I think. My bodyfat is around 15%. Im not too concerned with losing bodyfat as of yet, ill save that till the latter weeks of my cycle, at the moment I just wish to bulk whilst keeping my body fat low by doing cardio. I guess I could change my rep range while on the cutting phase of my cycle?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 9, 2005)

move legs to wed, shoulders to thursday, and back your last day, before chest.  Lower your reps to about 6-8.


----------

